
Substack.com - jsadove
All the promise and hype that accompanied Facebook and Twitter in their earlier days have turned into something quite different: platforms for hate and group-think at its worst.
Do people think that Substack.com will be destined for the same or worse fate? Does anyone know if substack.com has put in controls&#x2F;monitoring for this kind of thing?
======
alexmingoia
People ask to receive newsletters or RSS updates. Substack isn’t a middle-man
it’s a carrier.

The problem with Facebook and Twitter is that they determine what a user sees,
and are subsequently responsible for it.

